# Sillosocks



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I've read the previous posts about them and now that the spring season has past I want to know what everyone thinks of the new sillosocks. Better than custom windsocks? Do you think these decoys would be deadly mixed in a spread of FB's for snows or canadas.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Better than custom socks. No painting needed.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I love the sillosocks. I have 27 dozen and they look great and are very easy to put out and pick up, great decoys. I mix them in with my wind socks with heads up. They make a great spread. I am going to get a few dozen of the canada sillosocks and mix them in with my bigfoots, I think this will be a great combo.


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

Excellant. I want to get some of these. So they really are everything they are hyped up to be? Do they hold their shape in no wind?

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Great decoys, setup in no time, take up little storage room and yes they hold there shape with no wind.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

yes they do hold their shape in wind, very good thing to have. only thing i dont like is they are to low to the ground, they are pulled out of the ground in 25+ wind with the tiny stakes they have, and our stakes are rusting like no other for some reason, i thought they were aluminum or stainless or something like that but guess not

they do have their advantages but i wouldnt give up my custom socks for them :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

Would 2 dozen of them be enough to bring in some snow geese?


----------



## Cuppedwings (Apr 7, 2005)

I put in an order for 10 dozen (not economy) about 2 months ago and still waiting. They are back-ordered right now I am told...

I have shot snow geese over a dozen dekes and have watched them fly by 700. Depends on your location and day.


----------

